# Strike 5005 Wheel Covers...?



## Jewelman13 (Feb 13, 2016)

While digging thru my wheel collection(hoarding) I came across these wheel covers(?) Hard plastic, no cracks, missing a couple of reflectors, wicked cool, and definitely needs a clean up. Anybody know where they may have came off of? 










Pm if you're interested in them.


----------

